# Ted at 18 weeks..



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Handsome boy!


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

OHHHH he is so handsome


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh he's gorgeous!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh he is totally adorable! One day I want a choccie poo! x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow he's beautiful. Tall boy!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaaaah Ted is gorgeous


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> Wow he's beautiful. Tall boy!


Yes, I think he needs to grow in to his legs


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

He's simply lovely, even with his centre parting - which I personally think is most fetching.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Yes, I think he needs to grow in to his legs


Yes I know the feeling... Lola has very long legs but she is only 7 inches tall.. She is all leg!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Looking good Ted,looking good


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Very handsome Colin, love his colour and white chest flash!

Ian


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

cute and a handsome boy  x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah.. Little Ted is not so little anymore 
Love his white markings. He looks super sweet as if butter wouldn't melt ... 
X


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

What a handsome boy - he's going to be so big!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

It will be interesting to see just how big!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Colin, Ted is a complete dude, stop fussing about his hair!   xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Colin, Ted is a complete dude, stop fussing about his hair!   xxx


No matter how much re-styling I do it still wants to fall in a centre parting


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

It is obviously his 'thing'  You could always give him a pony tail on top! I have two bearded collies here at the moment and the older one has to have his hair in a little bunch on top of his head otherwise he can't see!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Mmm let me think about that........non!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HE IS SO DARN CUTE!!! and must be Betty's size already.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> HE IS SO DARN CUTE!!! and must be Betty's size already.


They are about the same height but Ted is all legs and a bit of a skinny minnie...
Betty is more in proporation


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww. skinny Ted.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Love you Ted  ... he is the best xxx


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Aww, he is getting so big, he is absolutely lovely! ...it's so amazing how they grow that quick!


----------



## Blackstreet (Jun 15, 2012)

Blimey...he's grown that much in 18 weeks! That's only 2 odd months from now with Cosmo. I can't imagine it. Cosmo is a toy cross so am hoping he will be a toddler, but I guess you never know!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Blackstreet said:


> Blimey...he's grown that much in 18 weeks! That's only 2 odd months from now with Cosmo. I can't imagine it. Cosmo is a toy cross so am hoping he will be a toddler, but I guess you never know!


Betty (my other poo)is a show cocker/toy cross - at 14 Months she is fully grown and about the same height as Ted and weighs 7.3kgs...think it might be a case of little and large


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Betty will always be in charge though I think!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Betty will always be in charge though I think!


OMG - you should see her when we are out on walk or in the park ..she
is SOOOO BOSSY


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Ted is a handsome boy...and regarding the 'poo parting'...he is in good company..check out the link (sorry iPad won't allow me to save the image!)

http://www.hji.co.uk/blogs/pictures/david5sm.jpg


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Ted is stylin'
I love it 
He is becoming quite a ladies’ man
You go Ted


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Duckdog said:


> Ted is a handsome boy...and regarding the 'poo parting'...he is in good company..check out the link (sorry iPad won't allow me to save the image!)
> 
> http://www.hji.co.uk/blogs/pictures/david5sm.jpg


Ted is flattered!!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

He could be 'Hank Marvin' (starvin Brenard Mathews fridge treats!). Reminds me Minton needs a haircut!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Meant to say, by the looks of it, Ted's coat is the exact same colour, and from what I can see in the picture, texture as Coco's, even down to the little white flash on his chest! It's like me being able to look forward in time!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

What a handsome boy he is!


----------

